# UK powerlifting feds



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

A quick google search gave me these.

Great Britain Powerlifting Federations

British Drug Free Powerlifting Association (BDFPA)

British Powerlifting Congress (BPC)

British Powerlifting Organization (BPO)

GPC Great Britain (GPCGB)

Great Britain Powerlifting Federation (GBPF)

Are there any others and, apart from the BDFPA, are the rest not drug tested?

Thanks guys and girls.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> A quick google search gave me these.
> 
> Great Britain Powerlifting Federations
> 
> ...


Helllo mate,

Are you thinking of entering a comp. I want to do one later in the year. How are your lifts looking? What weight class?


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> A quick google search gave me these.
> 
> Great Britain Powerlifting Federations
> 
> ...


Bpo and bpc aren't drug tested rest are mate bpo is mainly single ply stuff il be lifting with them soon going from bpc and bpc are very slow at getting things sorted i think they still have there website down since Xmas but they have more raw lifting at the moment and a lot of multiply comps but I have to say i found it hard getting info of them when needed.

I don't think there is any other Feds than the ones your mentioned

Best drug free one is gbpf I have a few mates in that one only problem is apparently they are very strict on lifts


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Helllo mate,
> 
> Are you thinking of entering a comp. I want to do one later in the year. How are your lifts looking? What weight class?


In my early 20s I lifted in the BDFPA. Enjoy it. Wasn't the biggest/ strongest by miles but as long as I kept beating my own lifts I had fun and the other competitors were a laugh. I only ever lifted in the SW division. Didn't have big enough totals to go further. Had fcuked knees from teenage years so squat has always been terrible. Dislocated knee couple years back and my brain has always played tricks on me saying my knee is still weak etc.

Last week I did singles just out of curiosity, I'm cutting for a holiday in ten days so low cals/ no carbs but managed.

Squat 140kg

Bench 120kg (PB 140kg)

Deads 210kg PB

I know I really have to work on my squats but now brain has realised my knee is repaired I'm hoping this wont take long. I'm around 95kg if I have dieted to look better on holiday. I'm hoping a decent cycle, big diet, heavy lifting with lots of sleep and then would like to enter some more comps.

Not sure the classes of each fed. Will have to do some research. I'm 34 and hope to be about 100+kg.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> In my early 20s I lifted in the BDFPA. Enjoy it. Wasn't the biggest/ strongest by miles but as long as I kept beating my own lifts I had fun and the other competitors were a laugh. I only ever lifted in the SW division. Didn't have big enough totals to go further. Had fcuked knees from teenage years so squat has always been terrible. Dislocated knee couple years back and my brain has always played tricks on me saying my knee is still weak etc.
> 
> Last week I did singles just out of curiosity, I'm cutting for a holiday in ten days so low cals/ no carbs but managed.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, I should just take the plunge but I keep wanting to hit 'decent' figures before I enter.

I'm 39 and about 120KG so need about 180BP, 240SQ and 300DL so I have some way to go


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Also hoping to start competing next year. Sugden barbell will be worth checking for info on powerlifting and strongman.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Also hoping to start competing next year. Sugden barbell will be worth checking for info on powerlifting and strongman.


I have no idea what lifts I should be expected to lift for age/weight. Not fussed about winning as I know I'm not 'gifted' as some of the lads I've met before. But would enjoy it and give me something to work towards. And if I keep beating PBs I'd be very happy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

BDPFA and GBPF test.

However!

GBPF did about 10 test in 2012.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, I should just take the plunge but I keep wanting to hit 'decent' figures before I enter.
> 
> I'm 39 and about 120KG so need about 180BP, 240SQ and 300DL so I have some way to go


Are you natty then


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:



> I have no idea what lifts I should be expected to lift for age/weight. Not fussed about winning as I know I'm not 'gifted' as some of the lads I've met before. But would enjoy it and give me something to work towards. And if I keep beating PBs I'd be very happy.


I am not expecting to win either somewhere in the middle at first and ill be happy. There could be some results from competitions on sugden or can probably find some on goggle pretty quickly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

squirt said:


> Are you natty then


No, I have been training for 3 1/2 years so will be decent for me and I did look at powerlifting categories for u110KG, and those lifts would be mid-tier. I could easily strip down to u110KG.

Do you compete? Weight category? Lifts?


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> I have no idea what lifts I should be expected to lift for age/weight. Not fussed about winning as I know I'm not 'gifted' as some of the lads I've met before. But would enjoy it and give me something to work towards. And if I keep beating PBs I'd be very happy.


Are you natty if you are lifts would be like x2 bw squat x2.5 bw deads x1.5 bw bench is a good starting point if your not natty it would be like x2.5bw squat x3bw deads x2bw bench would be a starting point if your using this seems to be the average of lifters in the tested Feds and none tested Feds from my experience


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Each weight category had different "levels" i.e. gold, silver, bronze and then 1......n.

Those lifts would qualify for mid-tier level IIRC.

I cannot remember the Fed - maybe BPC??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot to mention, all lifts would be raw too. No suits etc.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No, I have been training for 3 1/2 years so will be decent for me and I did look at powerlifting categories for u110KG, and those lifts would be mid-tier. I could easily strip down to u110KG.
> 
> Do you compete? Weight category? Lifts?


Yer I do was bpc but mets around to much goin bpo single ply next year

Raw lifts at best been cutting so don't know for now but was squat 225kg dead 245kg bench 145kg in -75kg weight class i weigh 73kg at the mo,was ment to be doin British champs with bpc this year but got some family problems so training a bit all over the place at the moment obviously in not natty


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

squirt said:


> Yer I do was bpc but mets around to much goin bpo single ply next year
> 
> Raw lifts at best been cutting so don't know for now but was squat 225kg dead 245kg bench 145kg in -75kg weight class i weigh 73kg at the mo,was ment to be doin British champs with bpc this year but got some family problems so training a bit all over the place at the moment obviously in not natty


Good lifts, enter UKM lifting league.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

squirt said:


> Yer I do was bpc but mets around to much goin bpo single ply next year
> 
> Raw lifts at best been cutting so don't know for now but was squat 225kg dead 245kg bench 145kg in -75kg weight class i weigh 73kg at the mo,was ment to be doin British champs with bpc this year but got some family problems so training a bit all over the place at the moment obviously in not natty


Oh and I'm a junior still I'm 23


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good lifts, enter UKM lifting league.


I didn't know we had one


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/227933-ukm-lifting-league-table.html


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good thread

I want to have alittle dabble in the a meet myself, raw maybe 110 class

would have to get my bench up alot and clean pull up though

probs nxt yr


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> good thread
> 
> I want to have alittle dabble in the a meet myself, raw maybe 110 class
> 
> ...


 Go for it. It's all about the total at the end of the day and practice pauses on your bench that's what fuks me up lol and bench press strength will shoot up if your doing pauses on every rep that's what made my bench go from 110-145 in a few months


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

squirt said:


> Go for it. It's all about the total at the end of the day and practice pauses on your bench that's what fuks me up lol and bench press strength will shoot up if your doing pauses on every rep that's what made my bench go from 110-145 in a few months


yer deffo , i never train bench so will go up fast, would use paused work, bands and chains

would want atleast 300squat/200bench and 320 clean dead so got little to go yet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/competitions/results/

Lot of lighter lifts winning meets tbf...


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Not an expert on powerlifting, but have been looking around as I'd love to have a dabble at some point...

noticed the BPU started up, and they seem to nw be the official WPC-affiliated british league not the BPC? not sure. their website seems the most well done of the ones i've seen though

http://www.britishpowerliftingunion.co.uk

Does this mean the bpc are now not as reputable? don't really understand all that tbh

weight categories are different in them all as well so seems to be taking me a while to work out what lifts I need but hey.


----------

